# Shimano R shifter cable removal help



## Bill Wang (May 31, 2013)

I am looking to replace my cables on my bike with Shimano Dura Ace 7800 shifters. The L shifter cable came out nicely however the R cable is somehow wrapped inside of the shifter. I tried using thin pliers but it didn't budge. I don't believe it can be disassembled. Any ideas on getting it out? Thanks.


View attachment 281707
View attachment 281708


----------



## dhbic (Apr 10, 2013)

Bill Wang said:


> I am looking to replace my cables on my bike with Shimano Dura Ace 7800 shifters. The L shifter cable came out nicely however the R cable is somehow wrapped inside of the shifter. I tried using thin pliers but it didn't budge. I don't believe it can be disassembled. Any ideas on getting it out? Thanks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 281707
> View attachment 281708


It seems like the cable drum is not fully in its home position to align with the outlet hole on the lever. Try putting some pulling on the cable while clicking the inner lever. Keep clicking until there is no more. The cable should then push out.
I had a similar issue with my old 105 several year ago . The cable snapped off inside the lever. But with the 105 the cable stop is slotted and it is easy to solve by pulling the cable out sideways. These DA levers don't seem to have slots so I don't think that will work. Let me know if you are still having issues and I will get some photos as its easier than trying to describe it. Again it might not work on the DA levers...


----------

